# The New Cat



## Jonathan (Oct 10, 2004)

As some of you may already know due to my previous posts, I adopted a male neutered long hair cat about 3 weeks ago. The woman at the shelter told us that he is *not* a lap kitty but more a companion for other cats. She also told me that some woman adopted him but brought him back after three days because he would not come out of hiding. This didn't make any sense to me because cats will hide for weeks until they are comfortable in their new home. Well, the lady at the shelter said she was happy that someone wanted him the way he is. (I found a picture of him online and knew he was for me!) So, we brought him home and of course, he stayed in hiding. After some litter box issues, I am HAPPY to say, Siddhartha is now a LAP KITTY. He loves coming out and jumping into my lap at night while I am laying down. He comes out more now. The only problem is, he still has issues with the other 3 cats. The reason I am posting this is, if someone out there goes to adopt a cat/kitten and the shelter tells you that he/she is shy or not a lap kitty, don't give up! Siddhartha has TOTALLY turned around. He knows he is LOVED. I am kind of glad that woman brought him back because now he's mine and he is happy. I just wanted to share this story. (His picture is below my name)

-Jonathan


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

That's great! 

I agree, you can not tell a cat's true temperment until you have had them home for while. I'm always annoyed when someone tells me they did not adopt a kitty (from a shelter or event) because "it seemed skittish" - of course it's skittish! this is a stressful environment! So is going to a new home - I've heard of people taking cats back within the first week - these type of people should never adopt a cat in the first place! That's simply not enough time for some cats to adapt. Mine, for instance is skittish, but very loving when in a comfortable environment.

Sorry for the rant, but this kind of thing irritates me.

Jonathan, I'm so glad you gave this kitty a chance - I'm also eccstatic to hear he is so lovable now.


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

Heh, mine was NOT skittish, she didn't hide that much at all, she was too busy annihalting my room! x.x I almost took her back cuz I couldn't sleep at nights but I gave her a chance and she calmed down thank God and now I get decent hours of sleep at nights and sometimes I sleep the whole night x.x


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

> That's simply not enough time for some cats to adapt. Mine, for instance is skittish, but very loving when in a comfortable environment.


Madam is like that, she was making herself as incospicuous as possible at the back of her cage in the shelter and turned out to be such an afectuous kitty..with us only but is warming up to people that she sees often; I think it's an issue of giving the cat time to relax, be confident about the people and new surroundings.
Of course there's a misunderstanding because one also sees the cat that is gregarious and friendly with everybody and the one that hides so to many that is 'what cats are like' :roll:


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Jonathan; I forgot to add you're so caring to give the kitty a home


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks rosalie,

I found his picture on Petfinder.org and as soon as I saw him, I knew I wanted him! I am so glad he is coming around. Still shy and scared a little, but he is warming up. He actually ate with the other 3 cats today! So, "Try a little Tenderness" and good things happen  

-Jonathan


----------

